# Before and After Pics



## kristinferguson89 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am looking for before and after remodel pics, specifically for attic finishing, raising a dormer (making it taller) and small bathroom additions/remodels.  We are planning on raising our roof in the attic, turning a slanted roof into a shed dormer.  We also want to turn a smaller upstairs bath into a master, but will need to raise a low ceiling (Add about 2-3 feet in height to a dormer).  Also, since we are adding a bedroom (going from 4 to 5) we are considering taking a closet from another bedroom to expand a small bathroom.  Anyone done similar remodels?  I'd love to see them!

Thanks!


----------



## Margroovy (Oct 26, 2007)

I am wanting to do a similar remodel to our 1966 ranch home.  Did you get any response from your posting?


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome Kristin:
I have done a coulple of attic baths and they present a challenge trying to get the proper fall on the drains. All drain junctions should be made with Wyes or Tee Wyes to get the water moving in the right direction before it goes into the main-line. Vents and re-vents are also limited and challenging. Be sure your re-vents are 42" above the floor to prevent backflow.
Sorry, the jobs I have done were years ago and I have no pictures.
You will want to try to run your main line between floor joists and try to position your tub and lav in such a way that only 1 or 2 joists would need to be drilled. Drilled holes should not excede 1/3 the height of the joist. Lay the fittings out before drilling and try to make the holes only large enough for the pipe, not the collars on the fittings.
If you can show me a floor plan, I can do a plumbing layout for you, both.
Glenn


----------



## kristinferguson89 (Jan 13, 2008)

margroovy, I haven't checked this forum in forever.  We are going ahead with the shed dormer, but waiting on the bath remodels.  For the dormer, we are basically cutting off the roof, building up the exterior wall (inserting the dormer and windows) and then putting the roof back on, just at a different pitch.  I know that's not the technical explanation, but my husband and neighbor (who is a PT contractor) are doing the work - i'm just looking for pics.  I will take before and after pics and post them here though.  Should be done this month as the new baby (reason for the addition) will be here soon.


----------



## kristinferguson89 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks glennjanie.  See thread above - we are holding off on the bath remodels.  Waiting to see how the new room turns out before we decide if we are keeping the master up or relocating it downstairs.  That will determine which bath gets remodeled first.  Pics to follow later....


----------



## mpark (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey,
The bath remodel in the attic sounds pretty tricky to me.  I just had my basement remodeled.  I designed it myself and then used www.remodeling-guru.com.  They have this neat remodeling calculator you can use to estimate the cost of remodeling your attic, etc.   I encourage you to check it out, especially if you decide to do the attic bath.


----------



## handyguys (Feb 26, 2008)

I did this a few years ago but I do not have any pictures.

I had a cape cod style house. Stairs to second floor existed. Only one small window on gable end.

I put two gable (dog house) style dormers on front and a large shed dormer on back. two bedrooms, one on either end, a bath and hall in middle.

I hired out cutting in the dormers, roofing, siding and windows. My reasoning behind this was to minimize the time my house was exposed to the weather. This cost me abut $15K about 10 years ago. I then spent the next year, nights and weekends doing everything else. I probably spend 30K to 40K total. I added probably 100K in value and 700 sq foot of finished space.

Off the top of my head...
What I did myself (in no particular order)
Demo except for cutting holes for dormers
Drawings
HVAC install
Plumbing
Electrical
Drywall
Carpet acquisition
Tile
Bath cabs
Finish plumbing
Hardwood floors in hall
Framing interior walls
Trim work
Doors jambs (I used "slab" doors)
Built-ins
Painting
Staining
Install larger window in gable end

What I hired out
Insulation (Cheaper to hire out actually)
Carpet install (Didn't have the skills or tools)
Duct fabrication (Didn't have the skills or tools)
Dormer framing (Wanted it done fast)
Siding (Wanted it done fast)
Window installs (Wanted it done fast)
Roofing (Wanted it done fast)
Custom built shower door install (Custom door included installation)

My advice - Know your limits. Hire out what makes sense from a cost, skill, time or safety perspective.

Looking back I might have hired out the drywall. I have since found a company that does a great job for about what it would cost me to do it myself and they would have finished quickly. It took me a couple of months to do drywall myself.


----------

